# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  ?  Relationship

## amirhossein1360

من میخواستم بدونم در طراحی سیستم چگونه میتوان به ارتباط کلاسها دقیقا پی برد

که ازچه نوعی هستن مثلا depedencyیا .... این ارتباطها در کد چه تاثیر خاصی 

میگذاره آیا واقعا مهمه که این ارتباطها برقرار باشه  :roll:

----------


## arshia_

اگر طراحی یک برنامه ضعیف باشه نمی توان انتظار یک برنامه دقیق و خوب را داشت
مهمترین مشکل برنامه های ایرانی دقیق نبودن طرح است ...که تاثیر مستقیم بر برنامه دارد

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

تجربه مهمترین راهنماست
ولی با وجود یه حد اقل دانش
مطالعه Case Study خیلی بهتون کمک میکنه.

----------


## bahar60

فکر می کنم شما با بررسی سیستم می تونید بفهمید که دو کلاس چه جوری باید با هم ارتباط داشته باشند
و بعد تعیین کنید که مثلا این ارتباط از نوع dependency است یا نه
البته برای درک نوع ارتباط فکر کنم اگر نمونه شیء ها را بررسی کنید بهتر می تونید نوع ارتباط ها را بفهمید،و فکر می کنم برای درک مفهوم ارتباط ها در تجزیه وتحلیل سیستم ها به صورت object_oriented بهتر است در این زمینه دقیق مطالعه کنید چون حیلی از مفاهیم نزدیک به هم هستند و ممکن است اشتباها به جای هم بکار روند
 :sunglass:

----------

